
Ask HN: Your salary now, divided by the salary of your first full-time job? - jawns
It would probably also be helpful if you gave the number of years between the two.
======
peterbraden
Just to point out - if you want a meaningful ratio, you need to correct for
inflation.

------
joezydeco
Do you want it adjusted for inflation? Some of us have 20+ years under the
belt and this should be taken into consideration.

<http://www.westegg.com/inflation/>

------
marco-fiset
As a professional software developer : 0.82 / 2 years, unfortunately.

------
GFischer
In US Dollars: 2.74 (1)

Started out as tech support, made sysadmin, then switched to dev. 10 years.

btw PeterBraden is right, you need an inflation adjusted figure.

(1) In Uruguayan Pesos, it's meaningless (inflation, etc).

------
munimkazia
5.6. I've been working for 3 years now. To be fair, I was initially employed
in a shitty web agency who liked to overwork and underpay their employees.

------
soneca
Now is actually some negative number, as I am fulltime and self investing in
the startup I found.

But last year it would have been 9.5x in 7 years

------
informatimago
over 30 years, 0.78 but at the same time the last desktop computer I bought (a
i7 24GB RAM 4TB HD linux box) / the first one (a Macintosh, 131072 bytes! of
RAM, 400KB floppies): 0.06

unfortunaterly all the rest is about equal, still no flying car, no affordable
housing, no significant robotics, no real replicator, no space ship, nothing.

------
renas
64.75 / 15 years

------
BSousa
33 EUR / 20k GBP about 8 years ago. I think the exchange rate was around 1.3
or 1.4 then.

But different countries so no comparision.

------
speeder
first non-internship full-time job:

Solutions Architect, 2011

current job (startup CTO) started in 2012, I get half of what I was getting in
2011

------
zerohp
0; 16 years. I am taking a break from work to go back to school at the moment.

Before I quit work: 6.4; 15 years.

------
darkxanthos
My first regular full-time job (not fast food) 5.4 / 12 years

If we want my year of fast food it's 10 / 13 years

------
jrjarrett
3.24

Now: Senior IT Analyst with a utility company Then: Applications Analyst with
a large, well-known company.

25 years delta.

------
agracey
1.1 / 3 yrs. I guess that's what I get for taking a fun job instead of a high
paying one.

------
robflynn
6.009615384615385, 15 years. web/software dev for all 15 years.

------
s10r
1.8 CHF over one year as a software/mobile developer.

------
codeonfire
8.21/15 clawed out of a deep hole careerwise.

------
whostolemyhat
1.7 over four years as a web dev.

------
Jeremy1026
2.272727 Repeating / 6 years

------
jawns
Mine is 3.2 / 12 years.

------
shanelja
Mine is 3.4/1 year

------
andyhmltn
3.7 / 3 years :-)

------
Ovid
38.28 / 27 years.

------
hkarthik
2.54 / 10 years.

------
bmelton
10.3; 16 years.

------
ccheney
2.25 / 10 years

------
nicks451
3.82 / 8 years

------
cjbos
7.0 - 15 years

------
hemantv
1.6 3 year INR

------
dsschnau
1.35 / 2 years

------
srpt
1.1 / 1 year.

------
runjake
12; 20 years.

------
drstewart
1.9 / 2 years

------
kgc
1.76 2 years

------
pietro
8\. 25 years.

------
duiker101
2.2, 1 year

